# 2006 Outback 28Rsds For Sale In Minnesota



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

SOLD to a very nice family here in Minnesota!

Kids are getting older and camping trips less frequent so we are selling the camper. It's in great condition and a great deal at $12,500 - here's the link to my CL adv:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/rvs/1596967915.html

Thanks,
Lee & Terrie


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks good and the price looks right too. I bet it will sell soon.


----------



## McGrath8 (Mar 17, 2005)

We are in the market for a good trailer, we lost our 2005 28Rsds last spring in a storm, totaled it out thank god no one was hurt. If you are unable to sell it and want to get it off your hands let us know we are only able to spend $9500. You should have no issues selling it at that price. We are busy looking here in Oregon but Outback are very expensive here and hard to find anything used with quad bunks. Hoping to have something by the end of this month. Good luck on your sell.

Paul and Monica


----------

